# Found Old Dutch Capuchine



## birdfoundinfl (Apr 7, 2005)

Not a pigeon person. Been told it's red, also been told it's yellow. Actually looks a very light chocolate brown and white. Very friendly. No band(s). Obviously has been told it's good looking, responds positively to “Your such a pretty bird”. Seems healthy, flies well. Water, wild bird food, and cornbread so far. Been hanging around about a week. NE Fl. Would like to see him / her get home.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Welcome to Pigeons.com*



birdfoundinfl said:


> Not a pigeon person. Been told it's red, also been told it's yellow. Actually looks a very light chocolate brown and white. Very friendly. No band(s). Obviously has been told it's good looking, responds positively to “Your such a pretty bird”. Seems healthy, flies well. Water, wild bird food, and cornbread so far. Been hanging around about a week. NE Fl. Would like to see him / her get home.


Is there any chance of posting a picture?  
We have a few FL members that may be able to help you find a home for this little lost pij.

Cindy


----------



## birdfoundinfl (Apr 7, 2005)

recheck post (edited)


----------



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

i love pigeons. if you haven't found a home for him/her i am interrested. i live in fl.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Indeed a beautiful pigeon. Thanks for sharing the photos with us.
If this is a female, I'm sure my Mikko, who is a white Old Dutch Capuchine, (pictured by my name) would strut circles around her,  , even though he has a beautiful mate, Pij'ette (who is pictured in the background).

Cindy


----------



## birdfoundinfl (Apr 7, 2005)

AZWhitefeather, exactly how do we sex the bird?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

birdfoundinfl said:


> AZWhitefeather, exactly how do we sex the bird?


I'm sure there is some scientific way, however all my pigeons are rescued, non-releasables. I've never had any interest in 'sexing' my birds. 

From an observation standpoint, males will coo, dance (sometimes in circles), bob their heads up & down & fan their tails in an attempt to get the attention of a sweet female. They may also 'court' in front of a mirror. 

Females are less vocal. Pij'ette & Sam (her daughter) are pretty docile. Jessie has a real attitude & Sadie (Pij'ette's other offspring) is the prankster. They each have their own unique personalities.  

I believe it's been said that females have a more narrow head than a male.

Our more experienced members will be able to give you a more accurate male vs. female description.

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi birdfoundinfl, 


Oh my, what a lovely and interesting looking Pigeon...!


This makes me realize that the first Pigeon I ever had, was this kind, with the same frill and tall stance and so on, only mine was Black with White Primaries and White head. Mine had very long unusually powerful wings and was a very fast Flier...even though she was a long slender Bird, she much faster than any of the other Pigeons I had at the same time, some of whom were very deeply muscled at the keel and very strong of course also.

Good luck finding a good home for them..!

Thanks for the images...educational as well as fun...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,

It seems like that bird would be someone's sweetie....is there no lost and found 
pet network in Florida before it goes into the adoption mode?? Not to thwart
anyone's desire to adopt, just that if it were my pet, I'd hope that it might be
posted somewhere that I could check in with to see if it had been found. Just a thought. It's very pretty and looks well cared for, although you never know...

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's a beautiful red Old Dutch Capuchine, and we have one that looks just like it. I also suspect it's someone's pet if it's that friendly. Best of luck finding the owner or, barring that, a new home for it. I doubt you'll have any trouble--it's a lovely bird.


----------



## birdfoundinfl (Apr 7, 2005)

feralpigeon said:



> Hi all,
> 
> It seems like that bird would be someone's sweetie....is there no lost and found
> pet network in Florida before it goes into the adoption mode?? Not to thwart
> ...


A lost and found pet network in Florida is exactly what were lookin for. As prev stated, Would like to see him / her get home.
Thanx for all replying to thread.


----------



## Josephkraus (Dec 13, 2014)

*Birds*

I would like to buy it from you if you'd like. My mom is been asking me to find a partner for her Lucy (capuchins) please if you'll let me adopt it I'll pay you for it. I've been having a hard time trying to find one. I really want it cuz it's my moms wishes. My mom has cancer and been in and out of the hospital. So I'm just trying to make her happy as much as I can. My name is jojo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This post is from April of 2005. You will need to notice the dates. They are on the upper left hand side over the posters name.


----------



## Josephkraus (Dec 13, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the update. This is my first time here. But yes your right I'm just waiting for this storm to past


----------



## Josephkraus (Dec 13, 2014)

*Help*

Please if anybody knows where I can get a male capuchins I really would appreciate it. My mom really wants this and I just really wanna make her wishes come true. Her having cancer and in and out of the hospital is so hard on her. I just wanna keep her happy as much as I can. Please help


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Josephkraus-
Post your want add in the pigeons for sale and wanted section. Also state where you are (city, state). Maybe someone local will have some Capuchines. If not you could always have them mailed to you but that could be an extra $60 or so (give or take) for box and shipping on top of the price of the bird. Extra cocks are usually easier to find than extra hens.


----------

